# Christmas (12/23) Ft Lauderdale Studio Marriott BeachPlace Towers $700



## dlpearson (Nov 8, 2016)

Studio/lockoff unit (King, queen sofa, private balcony, 1 bath, kitchenette).  Affordable 5-star beachfront luxury at Marriott's BeachPlace Towers.

Check in is Friday, Dec 23rd, check out Friday Dec 30th.
$700 for the week (includes taxes).

Please send me a private PM.  This is an owner reservation--I have priority to request either ocean or intracoastal waterway view.

David


----------



## dlpearson (Nov 12, 2016)

bumping to top


----------



## dlpearson (Nov 16, 2016)

Still available


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 16, 2016)

What is included in kitchenette 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dlpearson (Nov 23, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> What is included in kitchenette
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ktichenette includes sink, dishes for 4, small fridge, microwave, toaster, coffee maker (no cooktop).  Still available.


----------



## Citrine (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi David,
I'm interested in your week.  Sent email and PM but got no reply.  Please let me know if you're still want to rent it out. My email foryen@hotmail.com. Thanks,


----------



## clickawning (Dec 4, 2016)

do you still have it guaarantee@yahoo.com I'm interested


----------



## dlpearson (Dec 10, 2016)

clickawning said:


> do you still have it guaarantee@yahoo.com I'm interested


Yes, it's still available.  Clickawning, I just send you an email.


----------



## dlpearson (Dec 17, 2016)

This is no longer available (rented via Redweek).


----------

